# Yamaha F70 vs E-Tec 60



## ugaflats

The speed issue depends on a lot more than the horsepower. You have to consider hull type, weight, prop pitch, etc. The big difference on four strokes is you have to change the engine oil periodically, depending on how much you run your boat, where the two stroke is oil injected and you just fill the oil reservoir when low. You should take into account the cost of etec oil, I beleive it is around $60 a gallon. On both motors you have to change the foot oil. The conversation of yamaha vs etec has been had many times on this forum search around and you will find the pros and cons.


----------



## Net 30

You can find E-Tec oil online for about $39/gallon shipped.  
I have a 250 E-Tec on my Sheaffer and it runs like a champ - plenty of power but def. not as quiet as a 4-stroke. 4-stroke will add weight.


----------



## skinny_water

> You can find E-Tec oil online for about $39/gallon shipped.
> I have a 250 E-Tec on my Sheaffer and it runs like a champ - plenty of power but def. not as quiet as a 4-stroke.  4-stroke will add weight.


$40 for xd100


----------



## contenderv07

awesome thanks I will take a look around.... as for the hull, I'm looking at either the cayenne or the copperhead


----------



## skinny_water

Etec. After the break in the oil burn is minimal, fuel mileage is 10ish, and the light weight is nice. Te hole shot on these lighter skiffs will give you whiplash. The top end is not as great as the 70, but it's plenty fast.


----------



## Megalops

Well, the Cayenne is max rated for a 60hp (as of right now).  Another thing to consider, I just got in for the 5 year warranty with an etec, I think it ends 4/15.


----------



## contenderv07

but maintenance-wise, it's not a big deal??


----------



## skinny_water

Zero on the etec till 300hrs. You will need someone to program the computer for you and bleed the oil lines at the same time. No biggie.


----------



## Shadowcast

Paint it Black can probably give you some hard numbers on Copperhead/E-TEC performance.


----------



## contenderv07

all of this might also dependent on if I can find an evinrude tech near by.... I have a yamaha dealer thats about 10 miles from me, so that helps


----------



## cutrunner

Whichever motor you choose, just remember that its all the same in the end cost wise between four stroke oil and two stroke oil, do YEARLY maintenences no matter what the warranty says ( remember its YOURS, not a lease), and read the warranty word for word, you might just be really suprised that things arent what they seem ;D. But in general, i dont think you can go wrong with either


----------



## zmgsvt

If your worried about speed I'm pretty sure you can make the F70 a 90hpgood by removing a restrictor plate


----------



## cutrunner

^ negative

Also, on another note, take in account resale value on 2s vs 4s
And that the 60 etec weighs more than the yamaha f70


----------



## DavidIvey

Have you considered a Tohatsu TLDI?


----------



## contenderv07

^^^^ I haven't... I'm trying to get as much speed as I can without making the boat wonky


----------



## [email protected]

> ^ negative
> 
> Also, on another note, take in account resale value on 2s vs 4s
> And that the 60 etec weighs more than the yamaha f70


unless things have changed the ETEC weighs 240 and the yamaha F70 weighs at 259

etec is lighter and will have better hole shot. 

According to PIB, and High and Dry they are getting about 40+ mph wide open throttle and getting between 8-11 mpg depending on rpm with their ETEC 60's on their Copperheads. Thats what I have gathered from what they have wrote on this forum in the past. 

The Yamaha F70 might be a little better on fuel and will habe better re sale value. But its also a more expensive purchase at first.


----------



## cutrunner

Snookintime: good catch! I misread. You are correct about the weight
Sorry.

But like i said its all the same in the end.
I heard of alot of people that pick the brand motor they buy strictly on their relationship with the mechanic they trust and know. Doesnt matter if hes a honda tech or a mercury tech. If thats what he works on, thats what the consumer will often buy.


----------



## nate.

> Have you considered a Tohatsu TLDI?


biggest piece of shit, ever.


----------



## [email protected]

E-tech = Less weight, fewer parts that can break down, great fuel economy and power!  Fewer internal moving parts = faster engine response.  2-strokes are made to be run at the high rpm typical of boat operating ranges.  That's why most older boat outboards were 2 stroke.  Now we are supposed to believe 4 -stroke are better for marine applications?  I like the results PIB, and H+D are getting with their E-tech 60's.  I'll be going with the 60 E-tech!


----------



## Sheremeta

Also keep in mind this F70 is a 1st gen/ new engine on the market. Think 1st gen Verado. I would wait until the 2nd gen F70s are out. How about a Honda or 60hp Yamaha?


----------



## contenderv07

what kinds of speeds are the copperheads hitting with an e-tec 60???


----------



## paint it black

The speed on my skiff varies. It depends on weight and conditions. Two people, in slick conditions I'm running 38,39mph. With a light chop I'm at 40, 41. Three people I'm a hair faster. At 41,42 mph. And if I can figure out how to get the skiff to unstick it'll go more. That's at 5500-5600 rpm. And my motor is too low. I have to raise it up a pin. That should give me a small rpm boost in theory. And put me where I need to be. The more weight on the back, the higher the bow comes up, the more air underneath. Quicker speeds.


----------



## tortuga

paint it black , which prop are you running? I have an e tec 60 on my factory demo boat and pretty impressed with the 60. Im getting 37 with an 18 raker at @ 5800. decent hole shot.  I had a 17 viper with an awesome holeshot and 35.5 mph at 6000. Need a little more prop to bring the rpm s down just dont want to sacrifice holeshot. 

On another note the yamaha 70 has more power but has to be propped to 6300 to get the hp out of that motor. So the only advantage is top speed over the e tec.


----------



## DavidIvey

> Have you considered a Tohatsu TLDI?
> 
> 
> 
> biggest piece of chit,  ever.
Click to expand...

Can you show me what your basing this off of?


----------



## contenderv07

> The speed on my skiff varies. It depends on weight and conditions. Two people, in slick conditions I'm running 38,39mph. With a light chop I'm at 40, 41. Three people I'm a hair faster. At 41,42 mph. And if I can figure out how to get the skiff to unstick it'll go more. That's at 5500-5600 rpm. And my motor is too low. I have to raise it up a pin. That should give me a small rpm boost in theory. And put me where I need to be. The more weight on the back, the higher the bow comes up, the more air underneath. Quicker speeds.


wow I didn't know it would roll like that!! what kind of prop would add a little bit more top end?? If there isn't one, 40-42 in a flats boat would be good for me


----------



## nate.

> Can you show me what your basing this off of?


i have a guide friend that put a 50 tohatsu on his tiller ecc caimen and almost immediately it developed issues where the fuel pump on the motor wasnt strong enough to pull fuel through the hose from the tank. tohatsus remedy was to put an external fuel pump on that had to be turned on and off manually. this, from what i am told is not an isolated problem with the motors.


----------



## nate.

pib, what prop are you running?


----------



## paint it black

Raker 20 pitch.


----------



## nate.

> Raker 20 pitch.


something is fishy. you said best case is 42 @ 5600 rpm with a 20 raker? your motor has a 2.67 gear ratio. thats -5.73% slip with a prop that has notoriously high slip #'s.


----------



## paint it black

jump in my boat and lets ride. You'll see. my numbers are authentic. no reason to lie about anything.


The prop does slip/blow out when I jump on plane in shallow water....


----------



## nate.

> jump in my boat and lets ride. You'll see. my numbers are authentic. no reason to lie about anything.
> 
> 
> The prop does slip/blow out when I jump on plane in shallow water....


It just doesn't add up. Either you are swinging more rpms than your tach says, the prop isn't the pitch that is stamped on it, or you are full of shit. 

I suspect it is the tach. Why? Because Robert is claiming 37 with an 18 raker at 5800 on his demo Bohemian. That's a bch over 0% slip. I met him a few times and even got to drive the prototype Bohemian with the crappy old mariner. I never got and sent of BS from him so I tend to believe him. I think his #'s are off too but a lot closer than yours and I'm thinking the tachs are off.


----------



## paint it black

> jump in my boat and lets ride. You'll see. my numbers are authentic. no reason to lie about anything.
> 
> 
> The prop does slip/blow out when I jump on plane in shallow water....
> 
> 
> 
> It just doesn't add up. Either you are swinging more rpms than your tach says, the prop isn't the pitch that is stamped on it, or you are full of chit.
> 
> I suspect it is the tach. Why? Because Robert is claiming 37 with an 18 raker at 5800 on his demo Bohemian. That's a bch over 0% slip. I met him a few times and even got to drive the prototype Bohemian with the crappy old mariner.  I never got and sent of BS from him so I tend to believe him. I think his #'s are off too but a lot closer than yours and I'm thinking the tachs are off.
Click to expand...

I'm running the ETEC tach. I haven't seen over 5600 RPM's with this prop. I ran the 18 raker and my RPM's were 6000 and around 37 38 mph. 

There's several forum members that cans vouch for my numbers. 

poontoon, BRunnerrrrrrrr, dacuban1, gettingitdone,SaltyGuy. They've all been in my boat and can vouch for the numbers. Heck, there's a video showing my GPS reading 40mph. 

My RPM's have been tricky. The prop that got the RPM's perfect was the 19 Viper. But I got too much stern lift out of that prop. So I went with the Raker for it's bow lifting capabilities. But they don't make a 19 pitch. So I ran the 20 pitch, then the 18 pitch. The 20 pitch ran better. But it's still not perfect.


----------



## paint it black

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_XmxHYMiXqU&list=UU0Y3jrPrG13iWeDR2MGte5g&index=7&feature=plcp


You can see my GPS showing 40mph. Me and forum member dacuban1 down in Flamingo.

Capt. Nestor Alvisa of Hooked on Flamingo Charters can vouch that my boat runs 42mph with three adults sitting on the back row. And even at those speed, one can feel the boat unstick and try to go quicker when it comes up off the water. 

And those speeds shown there were in almost slick conditions. A slight chop gives me more speed.


----------



## nate.

All I'm saying is that you can not argue with the math. It doesn't add up. Your #'s are simply impossible. 

One of the 3 numbers are wrong.


----------



## tortuga

nate you are correct. my 2 way
average was 36.6 at 5850 rpm.


----------



## nate.

I'm not trying to be a dick. You can't change math. 1+1 will always equal 2. Here....
http://www.hydrostreamforums.com/prop-slip-calculator

1 of the following is incorrect....

5600 rpm
2.67 gears
42 mph
20 pitch prop

Or you were running with the wind and the current.


----------



## paint it black

there was no wind in the video above.
But yes, if I'm riding into a strong current it slows me down a mph or two. depending if I'm running into the wind and current. But who's to say what the true top speed is? I guess I'd have to run it where there is no wind and no current?
That's why I gave a range of my top speed. low end is into wind/current, top speed is with wind/current.

You can argue as much as you want, but I'm just telling you what my GPS and my tach are reading.

In this video, you can see me take the other copperhead that's running the etec 60 with an 18 pitch Raker. And I wasn't even WOT.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XSqn8_abLRk&list=UU0Y3jrPrG13iWeDR2MGte5g&index=6&feature=plcp


----------



## nate.

You are right. The math equation must be wrong.


----------



## nate.

Here's some examples of my different #'s....


This is my fastest run and is real herd to do...

6100 rpm
23 raker
1.87 gears
63.4 mph
10.76% slip

I can do this at will regardless of load...
5050 rpm
24 merc fury
1.87 gears
59.4 mph
3.22% slip


----------



## paint it black

So you're saying my GPS is lying? I don't know what you're getting at. You're telling me that I'm lying. I'm telling you what my boat is doing. With video showing the speed. The RPM's do not go over 5600 on my ETEC tachometer. 
I've ran 37-38mph at 5000 rpm's after playing trim and tilt in the right conditions.
But usually at 5000 rpm's I'm between 31-34mph.


----------



## Megalops

> I'm not trying to be a dick. You can't change math. 1+1 will always equal 2. Here....
> http://www.hydrostreamforums.com/prop-slip-calculator


Thanks, always wondered how slip was calc'd.


----------



## nate.

> The RPM's do not go over 5600 on my ETEC tachometer.


your tach only reads to 5600 or the rpms dont rev past the 5600 mark?


----------



## paint it black

> The RPM's do not go over 5600 on my ETEC tachometer.
> 
> 
> 
> your tach only reads to 5600 or the rpms dont rev past the 5600 mark?
Click to expand...


When I'm running, trimmed out, where it needs to be. It's at 5600 rpm. If I trim up higher, the rpms will go up, but it blows out. The tach reads over 6000 rpm's.


----------



## nate.

stock gears in that 60 e-tec?


----------



## SilentHunter

why 20 questions man?  the guy showed u a video of his boat doing 40 what more do you want from him???

pm him if u want to call him a liar.

get back on subject of the 60etec is better than the 70yammi

my 2 cents.

both are reliable
both are enough power
both cost money to run

etec is less weight and more torque better holeshot
yammi is probly 600+ more dollars? more weight and a 4stroke im guessing this.. i know yamaha is more expensive than anyone.



honestly just buy the cayenne and what ever mel tells you to hang on it which will be the etec 60 and nothing bigger. and just go with that. you will be a happy guy ill put my paycheck on it.


----------



## cutrunner

Johnson 75 stinger


----------



## paint it black

I would only assume. I bought the outboard new at Dusky Marine. And I hauled it up to Ankona where they installed it.


----------



## contenderv07

> why 20 questions man?  the guy showed u a video of his boat doing 40 what more do you want from him???
> 
> pm him if u want to call him a liar.
> 
> get back on subject of the 60etec is better than the 70yammi
> 
> my 2 cents.
> 
> both are reliable
> both are enough power
> both cost money to run
> 
> etec is less weight and more torque better holeshot
> yammi is probly 600+ more dollars? more weight and a 4stroke im guessing this.. i know yamaha is more expensive than anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> honestly just buy the cayenne and what ever mel tells you to hang on it which will be the etec 60 and nothing bigger. and just go with that. you will be a happy guy ill put my paycheck on it.


I don't mind the going back and forth... It just adds one more thing I need to look at when purchasing one ;D. If I do go with the e-tec, I'll want to add as much top end to it as possible and this discussion is helping me


----------



## [email protected]

Anyone have an Yamaha f70 on a similar boat for comparison?  
We know the 60 E-tech has it where it counts from the experience of other members.  Great fuel economy, and holeshot.  How much faster do you want to go? [smiley=devil10.gif]


----------



## Megalops

Maybe a Redfisher or Master Angler with a big ass engine would suit your needs better than a skiff?  Just sayin', or if you  have 40k plus, perhaps a Vantage like Nate?


----------



## cutrunner

Like i said , johnson 75 stinger.
I have friends pulling 130 hp out of these motors (unreliably of course)


----------



## contenderv07

> Maybe a Redfisher or Master Angler with a big ass engine would suit your needs better than a skiff?  Just sayin', or if you  have 40k plus, perhaps a Vantage like Nate?


I'm only looking to run about 40-45, nothing more...seems like a lot of people are running 38-40. I'm not looking to run 50 or 60


----------



## AfterHours2

Just out of curiousity, what are your intentions as far as the usage of the boat? Long distance runs or are you sticking to the backwater areas in skinny water? This has a lot to do with what type of motor you would be looking for. First thing on my list would be weight to power ratio. Fuel economy is great but the way I look at it is if someone has the dough to fork out on a 20k or more rig, then they should be able to afford to keep fuel in the tank.....


----------



## contenderv07

mostly backwater stuff, but have enough umph to go SOMEWHAT long distance for tourneys... I'm not looking to go 150 miles one way or anything.. If anything I would only be in about 4 or 5 touneys per year, so it may not even be that big of a deal


----------



## Guest

> mostly backwater stuff, but have enough umph to go SOMEWHAT long distance for tourneys... I'm not looking to go 150 miles one way or anything.. If anything I would only be in about 4 or 5 touneys per year, so it may not even be that big of a deal




So..........what skiff are you looking to buy? :



This EXACT thread has been brought up a few times in the last few months. The 60hp E-Tec is faster @ hole shot and top end! It has been measured, timed, logged and verified.


----------



## contenderv07

> mostly backwater stuff, but have enough umph to go SOMEWHAT long distance for tourneys... I'm not looking to go 150 miles one way or anything.. If anything I would only be in about 4 or 5 touneys per year, so it may not even be that big of a deal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So..........what skiff are you looking to buy?  :
> 
> 
> 
> This EXACT thread has been brought up a few times in the last few months. The 60hp E-Tec is faster @ hole shot and top end! It has been measured, timed, logged and verified.
Click to expand...

I'm editing my comment because I'm trying to be more peaceful ;D. I'm looking at either a copperhead or cayenne. I hadn't heard of anyone with a 70 on either one, and I haven't dealt with a 2 stroke engine ever, so I thought I would come on here and pose the question


----------



## Guest

That is because both Ankona skiffs are rated for a 60hp MAX.

You won't be above 40mph in either. If you need 40mph + you had better find a nice "New" old stock Yamaha 90hp 2 stroke @ 259lbs and install the motor yourself.


----------



## contenderv07

> That is because both Ankona skiffs are rated for a 60hp MAX.
> 
> You won't be above 40mph in either. If you need 40mph + you had better find a nice "New" old stock Yamaha 90hp 2 stroke @ 259lbs and install the motor yourself.


yea, but since I asked shadowcast, he said that a 70 would be possible...so you might want to get all of your facts straight. Look, I just wanted to get peoples opinions on both, not smartass comments


----------



## Guest

My facts are straight.  Jon (Shadow Cast) might want to check with Mel before giving "future customers" advise on motors. 

Re-read my previous post. With the 90hp you will see over 45mph w/the stock prop. 

High 30's on a small skiff is pretty fast.


----------



## nate.

> High 30's on a small skiff is pretty fast.


not really.


----------



## Guest

40's is always better than 30's!


----------



## Guest

Last skiff maxed out at 32mph. Painful at times. Next skiff must hit 40+


----------



## Guest

Jon my name is Darin. Now we know each other.

The problem I have and I think others have is that you are "related" in some form or another to Ankona.


*I love my SUV17 Skiff
*I have had a positive influence on people looking @ Ankona via PM's or phone call
*Mel is an honest and dedicated builder who has a line of very good skiffs FOR ALL BUDGETS.



JON,

I have zero issues with you other then the fact that now you are an employee of Ankona and feel the need to post a BIASED reply to those of us that are UN-BIASED and NOT an employee of Anknona. So you, Jon have something to gain in posts regarding Ankona while the rest of us have none.

No need to PM me about "stuff" as this is just the way I see it and is not personal towards you.


----------



## nate.

> Last skiff maxed out at 32mph.  Painful at times.  Next skiff must hit 40+


exactly.


----------



## contenderv07

Perfect, so BrazilNut...








so how about this...... since the 4 stroke is gonna be faster top end, what kind of prop could I add to give it some hole-shotability???

And Thanks Jon!!!!!!


----------



## nate.

> If you care about draft which you don't.


you have no idea what you are talking about.  my vantage tourney loaded with the 150 draws less water than my 17 mitzi did.   where i fish is strictly limmited by where my trolin motor will go. i run out of room to run it way before i run out of water to float my boat. :


----------



## Shadowcast

> And Thanks Jon!!!!!!


You are welcome Will. I firmly believe that this forum is the spot where you can get the best information with regards to what you are wanting to do.


----------



## Shadowcast

> My facts are straight.  Jon (Shadow Cast) might want to check with Mel before giving "future customers" advise on motors.


Mel was checked with....the 70 was a possibility with the Cayenne due to the weight of the motor.  Thank you for making sure I stay in check. :


----------



## nate.

> so how about this...... since the 4 stroke is gonna be faster top end, what kind of prop could I add to give it some hole-shotability???
> 
> And Thanks Jon!!!!!!


if that is a serious question i would suggest starting by testing a merc trophy plus in a 17 pitch. i had that prop on my 70 and 90 yamahas in different pitches when i had the mitzi. its a bad ass prop.


----------



## contenderv07

yes sir, that was serious....I'll take a look at those.. Thanks again!!


----------



## nate.

you are welcome.


----------



## DEEK

> My facts are straight.  Jon (Shadow Cast) might want to check with Mel before giving "future customers" advise on motors.
> 
> 
> 
> Jon, so a 70 is a possibility on a Cayenne as opposed to a max of 60 as stated on the website
> 
> Mel was checked with....the 70 was a possibility with the Cayenne due to the weight of the motor.  Thank you for making sure I stay in check.  :
Click to expand...


----------



## paint it black

> That is because both Ankona skiffs are rated for a 60hp MAX.
> 
> *You won't be above 40mph in either.* If you need 40mph + you had better find a nice "New" old stock Yamaha 90hp 2 stroke @ 259lbs and install the motor yourself.



Dude, what are you talking about. Ryan and myself are often over 40mph with our 60 etec's on our Copperheads.


----------



## cutrunner

Seems like everybody helped to slowly flush this thread down the toilet..


----------



## nate.

> Dude, what are you talking about. Ryan and myself are often over 40mph with our 60 etec's on our Copperheads.


I'm still tryin to figure out how to run a -5.73% slip like you. If I could do that with my raker I'd be at 74 mph.


----------



## contenderv07

> Seems like everybody helped to slowly flush this thread down the toilet..


it sure did ;D, but as long as it's PRODUCTIVE talk, I'm cool with it. I'm still very new to the micro world and just reading peoples responses and experiences helps me out


----------



## Vertigo

> Raker 20 pitch.
> 
> 
> 
> something is fishy.  you said best case is 42 @ 5600 rpm with a 20 raker? your motor has a 2.67 gear ratio.  thats -5.73% slip with a prop that has notoriously high slip #'s.
Click to expand...

Maybe his gps is reading kilometers per hour.


----------



## cutrunner

What happened to the picture of the dude raising the horse from the grave and then proceeding to beat it?


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

I read this whole thread and all I have to say is wow!

Realistically it does NOT matter which motor u go with.  

As long as it is new or newer you will have warranty.  All motors have had problems throughout the years.  

All of them need spark plug changes

All of them need impellers changed

All need lower unit oil changed.

Just pick one u like. 

I dont have a yamaha but have heard great things about them.

I have an Etec because I like the motor from my last boat so I got another.

I put gasoline in it

I put oil in it

The only difference is that I do not change the motor oil.  I just keep adding the XD100

Thats all I do

Make a choice go with it.  If it blows up get the another motor brand under warranty 

There are worse things in life then the choice between 2 or 4 stroke motors.


----------



## byrdseye

I'm in the mood to flog a dead horse tonight........
Also getting (-) slip numbers with my boat.
Currently still in break in on a 60 E-Tec but with a 19 Viper at 6050 rpm's it's at 40.7 mph. That's -1% slip. Could these very light boats allow the progressive pitch in this BRP prop to act as a higher pitched wheel?


----------



## blondmonkey777

Its prob just the info your getting about the gear ratio is wrong when I was trying to check my slip I looked at many different online websites and got 2.17 2.12 2.27 all for the same year outboard the right gear ratio number has alot to do with it. Dont Believe everything you read on the internet!


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

I thought everything on the Internet is true  ;D

By the way there is no breakin period for etec


----------



## JBMitziSkiff

My ETEC 40 runs 37 with stock prop 17 pitch on my Mitzi and my 4 blade powertech 15 pitch runs 33 @ 5600 all day long.  I am sure that Paint it Black and High + dry have the same results with there 60.  Same results meaning that perfect conditions allow these motors to perform at their best.  
but for me mine stays at 32-33 stock prop 37-38 all day long in crap or perfect conditions.  

And by the way ETec have no real break in period and programmed XD 100 for 38.95 on the internet XD 100 oil can be found at that price.  I bought 2 at that price and had the same 2 for a loooong time.  It sips oil and as far as gas it sips it too.  Also at idle its as quiet or quieter than a 4 stroke.  I have had 4 strokes "Suzuki 140 "which was a crappy motor and have a Johnson 48 spl that was bullet proof and still is on my brim boat.  It has well over 400 hrs and only replaced the water pump and foot oil.  As far as my ETEC its been reliable and I have changed the spark plugs "indexed correctly "thanks Cut runner" and internal fuel filter.  all bought onluine to a total of 16.00 dollars.  So as far as Maintenance goes sure it is 300 hrs till the first service, but i like to make sure.  

total so far on a 2011 ETEC 40 is 96.00 bucks for 2 years.  I try to fish every weekend and sometimes during the week weather permitting.
I cant tell you how much fuel I ve used but I have a 6 gal tank and fill it up 1 or 2 a month and my runs are under 10 miles to fish.  It is truly a great motor.


----------



## devrep

off topic but I have a Mitzi 17 with 50 hp yamaha 2 stroke (2006). running a 4 blade Powertech 11 pitch at 30mph give or take 1 mph. My tach reads 5400 rpm wide open (max is 5500). How are you running a 15 pitch on your Mitzi?



> My ETEC 40 runs 37 with stock prop 17 pitch on my Mitzi and my 4 blade powertech 15 pitch runs 33 @ 5600 all day long.  I am sure that Paint it Black and High + dry have the same results with there 60.  Same results meaning that perfect conditions allow these motors to perform at their best.
> but for me mine stays at 32-33 stock prop 37-38 all day long in crap or perfect conditions.
> 
> And by the way ETec have no real break in period and programmed XD 100 for 38.95 on the internet XD 100 oil can be found at that price.  I bought 2 at that price and had the same 2 for a loooong time.  It sips oil and as far as gas it sips it too.  Also at idle its as quiet or quieter than a 4 stroke.  I have had 4 strokes "Suzuki 140 "which was a crappy motor and have a Johnson 48 spl that was bullet proof and still is on my brim boat.  It has well over 400 hrs and only replaced the water pump and foot oil.  As far as my ETEC its been reliable and I have changed the spark plugs "indexed correctly "thanks Cut runner" and internal fuel filter.  all bought onluine to a total of 16.00 dollars.  So as far as Maintenance goes sure it is 300 hrs till the first service, but i like to make sure.
> 
> total so far on a 2011 ETEC 40 is 96.00 bucks for 2 years.  I try to fish every weekend and sometimes during the week weather permitting.
> I cant tell you how much fuel I ve used but I have a 6 gal tank and fill it up 1 or 2 a month and my runs are under 10 miles to fish.  It is truly a great motor.


----------



## JBMitziSkiff

> off topic but I have a Mitzi 17 with 50 hp yamaha 2 stroke (2006).  running a 4 blade Powertech 11 pitch at 30mph give or take 1 mph.  My tach reads 5400 rpm wide open (max is 5500).  How are you running a 15 pitch on your Mitzi?


15 pitch and yes I have had it cupped.  I run a steady 5400 rpm on my tach.  Motor is raised to 3rd hole I believe, I would have to look again.  it would hit 5600 rpm with the stock prop when I got it.  Its not a digital tach so maybe the needle sits in between 55 and 5600.  But def 54-5500 on my 4 blade.  
You might try raising your motor a hole.  My cavitation plate is about 1/2 inch even with the bottom of the boat.  
Also I plan to purchase a Atlas jack plate shortly to play around with the motor height.  I have everything ready to install "Water pressure gauge", but I haven't had time to do it yet.

http://www.lmmarine.net/pages/CustomCatalog/Product/28950



> How are you running a 15 pitch on your Mitzi?


What do you mean how????


----------



## cutrunner

Fwiw, I just did a quick price search on the interwebs.
I found the f70 yamaha on boats.net for $7088,
And the etec 60 on some website ive never heard of was $6200 and change.
For the $800 I think its a no brainer... 10 more hp, waayyyyyyy better resale

Let the arguing commence!


----------



## byrdseye

> Fwiw, I just did a quick price search on the interwebs.
> I found the f70 yamaha on boats.net for $7088,
> And the etec 60 on some website ive never heard of was $6200 and change.
> For the $800 I think its a no brainer... 10 more hp, waayyyyyyy better resale
> Let the arguing commence!



The E-tec 60 and F70 are actually about the same HP at 68 hp........  the E-tec has a bit more torque but the F70 will spin up to 6300. Pretty much a wash performance wise but the E-tec is lighter and needs no valve adjustments or cam belts to worry about, and it can be rope started with no battery. They are both very nice motors.

As far as no break in goes on the E-tec, everyone is correct that there is no operating restrictions. But, it double oils for the first 10 hrs and with the previous three I've owned I could feel and measure a performance increase with more time. They seem to reach peak performance at 70hrs almost as though the ECU is slowly ramping up the HP. 

You are right about the resale though


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

> My ETEC 40 runs 37 with stock prop 17 pitch on my Mitzi and my 4 blade powertech 15 pitch runs 33 @ 5600 all day long.  I am sure that Paint it Black and High + dry have the same results with there 60.  Same results meaning that perfect conditions allow these motors to perform at their best.
> but for me mine stays at 32-33 stock prop 37-38 all day long in crap or perfect conditions.
> 
> And by the way ETec have no real break in period and programmed XD 100 for 38.95 on the internet XD 100 oil can be found at that price.  I bought 2 at that price and had the same 2 for a loooong time.  It sips oil and as far as gas it sips it too.  Also at idle its as quiet or quieter than a 4 stroke.  I have had 4 strokes "Suzuki 140 "which was a crappy motor and have a Johnson 48 spl that was bullet proof and still is on my brim boat.  It has well over 400 hrs and only replaced the water pump and foot oil.  As far as my ETEC its been reliable and I have changed the spark plugs "indexed correctly "thanks Cut runner" and internal fuel filter.  all bought onluine to a total of 16.00 dollars.  So as far as Maintenance goes sure it is 300 hrs till the first service, but i like to make sure.
> 
> total so far on a 2011 ETEC 40 is 96.00 bucks for 2 years.  I try to fish every weekend and sometimes during the week weather permitting.
> I cant tell you how much fuel I ve used but I have a 6 gal tank and fill it up 1 or 2 a month and my runs are under 10 miles to fish.  It is truly a great motor.


Great report.  I have the XD100 too and the boat sips it.  I have several gallons I bought in bulk at a sick price.  ;D


----------



## Dan8383

Anyone with a 60hp H.O? Compared to a 75ho yamaha? Or where can I find this info thanks


----------



## jonterr

byrdseye said:


> The E-tec 60 and F70 are actually about the same HP at 68 hp........ the E-tec has a bit more torque but the F70 will spin up to 6300. Pretty much a wash performance wise but the E-tec is lighter and needs no valve adjustments or cam belts to worry about, and it can be rope started with no battery. They are both very nice motors.
> 
> As far as no break in goes on the E-tec, everyone is correct that there is no operating restrictions. But, it double oils for the first 10 hrs and with the previous three I've owned I could feel and measure a performance increase with more time. They seem to reach peak performance at 70hrs almost as though the ECU is slowly ramping up the HP.
> 
> You are right about the resale though


I had an f 70 on a copperhead
An etec 60 on a Cayenne
A newf70 on a C S 18, that had to have a new puwerhead with low hrs
I personally won't have another Yamaha, 
But, the hole shot was a little quicker on the etec, 
But, I would go 4 stroke only because is a lot quieter!
Just my 2 cents


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

zmgsvt said:


> If your worried about speed I'm pretty sure you can make the F70 a 90hpgood by removing a restrictor plate


What a restrictor plate in the f70la? Please advise as I have one.....


----------



## zmgsvt

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> What a restrictor plate in the f70la? Please advise as I have one.....


Sorry, I believe that was sarcasm that bled over from another post. Hard to remember much from 6 years ago...


----------

